# Long stock coat vs coated



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

What is the difference between coated long stock cot and plush coat? Can someone please post pictures of each?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Plush is not a correct term for GSD coat type. There's stock coat, long stock coat (with an undercoat, the most common type of LC), and true long coat, which does not have an undercoat. Stock coats can be short and tight to the body or they can be fuller and plusher looking, which is the preferred type of coat in the German show lines.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I should mention that there is some variation in coat length among LCs too - Keefer's is much longer than Halo's, and they are both long stock coats. I have seen pictures of a few other LCs that have longer coats than Keef does too.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

ASDogGeek said:


> What is the difference between coated long stock cot and plush coat? Can someone please post pictures of each?


Don't have a picture of a plush but Annie is a long stock. She needed to be brushed in this picture but you can see some of the feathering and the bushier tail. She also looks like she's wearing pants, see how far down the fur is on her leg and the length of it? The fur on her back is about 6" long. It does part down the middle but there's an undercoat. 

The plush coats, (longer than normal stock coats) don't usually have much feathering. The coats on the plush look denser to me then the stock coats if that makes sense.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have one of them, but I have no idea which. LOL.

There are pics in my profile. The hair on her back is no where near 6 inches and does not part, but I have no idea what her coat is. She has a big mane around her head and ears.

I think "poofy" should be a technical term.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

crisco78 said:


> I have one of them, but I have no idea which. LOL.
> 
> I think "poofy" should be a technical term.


LOL, poofy works!

The picture of her at 5 months is beautiful she's going to be a gorgeous adult! Love her color and those toes!! 
Annie didn't have as much feathering as a pup as she does now, but the fur on her back was always pretty long. 

Are there long stocks in Maya background? She definitely has the ears and tufts!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Don't have a picture of a plush but Annie is a long stock. She needed to be brushed in this picture but you can see some of the feathering and the bushier tail. She also looks like she's wearing pants, see how far down the fur is on her leg and the length of it? The fur on her back is about 6" long. It does part down the middle but there's an undercoat.
> 
> The plush coats, (longer than normal stock coats) don't usually have much feathering. The coats on the plush look denser to me then the stock coats if that makes sense.


Tanner's tail is very similar to your WGSD(the only difference really is he is black.lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

crisco78 said:


> I have one of them, but I have no idea which. LOL.


She's a long stock coat sable, like Halo.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, poofy works!
> 
> The picture of her at 5 months is beautiful she's going to be a gorgeous adult! Love her color and those toes!!
> Annie didn't have as much feathering as a pup as she does now, but the fur on her back was always pretty long.
> ...


WynterCote has her full sib from a different litter, and is coated. I don't see any obviously coated dogs in her lineage, but I am not an expert by any means.

Her mother is Panja Vom Grafental (I hear there is much ado about Panja's brother Puck) and Bantom (Phantom) Vom Nordosten Haus.

Thank you for the compliments on her! We are smitten :wub:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The puppy we are getting soon is a long coat:











And Nyxie is a long coat too:










So is my old man Kaiser but I have no pics of him on this computer. He's a black and tan one.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

1st pic didn't show up for some reason, but here it is.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Michelle, your pup to be is gorgeous! Who's the breeder?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

german shepherd dogs black and black and red puppies

Von Shap Kennel. She is located here in Ohio about 3.5 hours south east of me.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> She's a long stock coat sable, like Halo.


Oops - missed this last night! Thanks!


----------

